# Cheap Bolens PTO snow blower on CL



## packrat (Oct 26, 2012)

I spotted this the other day:
http://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/3592547531.html
It may be a good deal for someone where it snows more. 
Around here its just not needed much these days.


----------

